# The last great Nintendo console



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 30, 2016)

I'd very much like to say it would be GameCube for me, but it isn't, I really like the NGC but all in all, the last best Nintendo console was definitely the SNES. SNES had an awesome library of games, well built console that topped the competition, music sounds awesome, the controller is easy to pick up and play with all the buttons and digital triggers needed and lastly, it's by far the best console of the 4th generation.





Admittedly, I do tend to favour for Sega Mega Drive but that was nostalgia speaking, once I got one myself again and played the games on the console itself, it blew me away how good they still are and will always be (emulation kinda takes away the beauty of the games from running on its original hardware). Great games age well! Well, with that said, I recently played Crash Bandicoot 1 on my PS1 and the graphics still look lovely for its time (Crash Bash looks rather mediocre though) so it's not like the Remastered Collection is really going to make it any better than it already is.

Let's see if Nintendo can top the SNES with their next home console (probably not).


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> digital triggers



To bad the SNES never had "triggers"
Nor did the N64.
They where and still are shoulder buttons.

I'd say GCN.
Actually the last Ninty console that focussed on the core gamers.
Even then, the GCN saw a decline in games.

Nintendo scared away third party developers with their stubborn choice to keep cartridges for the N64.
If they used CDs (like the PS1) then they could've saved themselves.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

I say, who cares. Buy the console and have some fun!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 30, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I say, who cares. Buy the console and have some fun!


Getting the best value and content of the console is the point. Why bother buying a Wii U when it barely has any good games in comparison to the SNES.


----------



## jDSX (Jul 30, 2016)

For me the N64 was the last best but the wii is starting to take over the n64 due to the quality of games.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Getting the best value and content of the console is the point. Why bother buying a Wii U when it barely has any good games in comparison to the SNES.


I also see your point. But also think of it like this, let's say you have the SNES or even if you don't the Wii.U will bring you a unique and fun experience. It varies by the lasting effect and such but it will definitely be worth it!


----------



## Ricken (Jul 30, 2016)

Gamecube was my favorite.  Melee.  TTYD.  Tales of Symphonia.
So many great games, it's impossible not to mention


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Getting the best value and content of the console is the point. Why bother buying a Wii U when it barely has any good games in comparison to the SNES.



Exclusives.

The reason why I got a PS2 and PS3, exclusives.
PS3 has now found a purpose other then exclusives, that being showtime.


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Jul 30, 2016)

Luckily the Wii U has an option called Virtual Console :-)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 30, 2016)

CLOUD9RED said:


> Luckily the Wii U has an option called Virtual Console :-)


Just no gamecube Virtual console.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 30, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I'd very much like to say it would be GameCube for me, but it isn't, I really like the NGC but all in all, the last best Nintendo console was definitely the SNES. SNES had an awesome library of games, well built console that topped the competition, music sounds awesome, the controller is easy to pick up and play with all the buttons and digital triggers needed and lastly, it's by far the best console of the 4th generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course! It was the best console of all time. It is still today!


----------



## Ricken (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just no gamecube Virtual console.


The world needs this.  *Hopes GCN VC will be available on the NX*


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just no gamecube Virtual console.



Isn't Nintendont for that? (I'm not sure, haven't played with it yet)


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just no gamecube Virtual console.



vWii doesn't have an option to play GCN games with homebrew?
If not, a Wii will suffice, or actual GCN.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> vWii doesn't have an option to play GCN games with homebrew?
> If not, a Wii will suffice, or actual GCN.


Yeah vWii has Nintendont!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 30, 2016)

Ricken said:


> The world needs this.  *Hopes GCN VC will be available on the NX*





CLOUD9RED said:


> Isn't Nintendont for that? (I'm not sure, haven't played with it yet)





DinohScene said:


> vWii doesn't have an option to play GCN games with homebrew?
> If not, a Wii will suffice, or actual GCN.




I said VIRTUAL CONSOLE Not homebrew. There is a difference. One is encouraged by nintendo, the other isn't and most likely not 100% Accurtate. While using nintendon't Works with games i tested, doesn't mean is perfect replacement. 

Virtual console is supposed to be near perfect console emulation that is Supported and endorsed by nintendo as well as made more simple. 

While some games had been HD Ported (Insert zelda titles) I just was hoping at least a super smash bros HD Collection with the first 3 games, with everything unlocked, and online modes that work and some more options as well, if not just Backwards port. Either way nintendo should kept Gamecube compatibility that was in the wii over to VWII or WII U.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I said VIRTUAL CONSOLE Not homebrew. There is a difference. One is encouraged by nintendo, the other isn't and most likely not 100% Accurtate. While using nintendon't Works with games i tested, doesn't mean is perfect replacement.
> 
> Virtual console is supposed to be near perfect console emulation that is Supported and endorsed by nintendo as well as made more simple.
> 
> While some games had been HD Ported (Insert zelda titles) I just was hoping at least a *super smash bros HD Collection with the first 3 games, with everything unlocked, and online modes that work and some more options as well*, if not just Backwards port. Either way nintendo should kept Gamecube compatibility that was in the wii over to VWII or WII U.


Oh my god sign me up


----------



## Ricken (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> the other isn't and most likely not 100% Accurtate.


Well, for the record, Nintendont does let games run natively.  Kinda like GBA injects on 3DS


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I said VIRTUAL CONSOLE Not homebrew. There is a difference. One is encouraged by nintendo, the other isn't and most likely not 100% Accurtate. While using nintendon't Works with games i tested, doesn't mean is perfect replacement.
> 
> Virtual console is supposed to be near perfect console emulation that is Supported and endorsed by nintendo as well as made more simple.
> 
> While some games had been HD Ported (Insert zelda titles) I just was hoping at least a super smash bros HD Collection with the first 3 games, with everything unlocked, and online modes that work and some more options as well, if not just Backwards port. Either way nintendo should kept Gamecube compatibility that was in the wii over to VWII or WII U.



SNES VC on 3DS.
BlargSNES even works better iirc.
Then again, you could argue that if you want 100% perfect playback of said old game that you're better off with the original hardware.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> SNES VC on 3DS.
> BlargSNES even works better iirc.
> Then again, you could argue that if you want 100% perfect playback of said old game that you're better off with the original hardware.


I know, i am aware of that. There always gonna be some flaw in a port of emulation unless people are dedicated to fixing it to near perfection. 

But i was just saying nintendo never added any Gamecube Virtual console. Makes me wonder why they skipped on that idea considering they just celebrated nintendo 30 years of  consoles gaming.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I know, i am aware of that. There always gonna be some flaw in a port of emulation unless people are dedicated to fixing it to near perfection.
> 
> But i was just saying nintendo never added any Gamecube Virtual console. Makes me wonder why they skipped on that idea considering they just celebrated nintendo 30 years of  consoles gaming.



If you want perfect SNES emulation then BSNES or ZSNES is the emulator to get.
it does require a beefy PC with atleast a speedy dual core and 2GB of RAM (as far as me memory recalls it)
If you compare the specs of the PC needed to achieve perfect emulation and the SNES it self, you'll see that perfect emulation on consoles will never happen without major recoding.

Me personal guess is that the GCN just is to new for Ninty.
Maybe the NX will sport GCN virtual console.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Me personal guess is that the GCN just is to new for Ninty.


For the record, the Wii U has some NDS VC


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

Ricken said:


> For the record, the Wii U has some NDS VC



Does make a lot of sense tho, utilizing the touchscreen of the Wii U tablet as the bottom screen of the NDS and the big telly as the top screen.
Hey, I got no connections with Nintendo, if I knew why they didn't do GCN VC then I'd prolly tell you why.

Edit:
Another guess would be the limited amount of onboard space (Nintendo please stop using flash based storage for consoles in a day and age of harddrives ruling the console market)


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 30, 2016)

IMO, the Wii.

It was truly innovative (a big deal for the entertainment industry) and had excellent games that attracted both hardcore gamers and casuals, haters be dammed.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> IMO, the Wii.
> 
> It was truly innovative (a big deal for the entertainment industry) and had excellent games that attracted both hardcore gamers and casuals, haters be dammed.



Actually no, it attracted FAR more casual gamers then hardcore gamers.
Reason why the Wii sold well was the revolutionary controls and the ease of use.
Especially for families.

Most parents of small kids got a Wii.
Statistically seen that is.


----------



## Chary (Jul 30, 2016)

Gamecube, for sure. Classic games like Paper Mario Thousand Year Door, Baiten Kaitos, Melee, Windwaker, MGS Twin Snakes, and support from nearly all of Nintendo's first party IPs: Metroid, F-Zero, Pikmin, Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Mario, Zelda, Star Fox, Fire Emblem, etc. And the Gamecube boasted better framerate and performance in mutiplatform games like Resident Evil 4, Tales of Symphonia, Soulcaliber II, Sonic Heroes/Adventure 1+2, Skies of Arcadia. It was an AMAZING console, and though it sold poorly, it had a fantastic library. 

The N64 had some gems, but they were too few and far between imo. The Wii is the exact same way. A few great games here and there, behind walls of crap and shovel ware does not make a good console. And the Wii U suffers the most from that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just no gamecube Virtual console.



Despite the fact the console was perfectly capable of virtualizing the GCN hardware.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> If you want perfect SNES emulation then BSNES or ZSNES is the emulator to get.
> it does require a beefy PC with atleast a speedy dual core and 2GB of RAM (as far as me memory recalls it)
> If you compare the specs of the PC needed to achieve perfect emulation and the SNES it self, you'll see that perfect emulation on consoles will never happen without major recoding.
> 
> ...



I already use zsnes on my PC but since i don't use my pc as often i use snes9x ports for consonles like wii and android that work just as well.

To be honest the 3ds could have ported games from gamecube to it. Smash bros melee for 3ds and WII U. Super mario sunshine HD 3d, A NEW F-ZERO GAME Lol 

As far as i am concerned nintendo losing and gaining new people working at the company and their attention to detail for what people really want is shifting to what to do to make them like our new ideas and next inventions. Nintendo will probably take gaming under groud or into space but not before anyone is reminded of E.T On atari


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I already use zsnes on my PC but since i don't use my pc as often i use snes9x ports for consonles like wii and android that work just as well.
> 
> To be honest the 3ds could have ported games from gamecube to it. Smash bros melee for 3ds and WII U. Super mario sunshine HD 3d, A NEW F-ZERO GAME Lol
> 
> As far as i am concerned nintendo losing and gaining new people working at the company and their attention to detail for what people really want is shifting to what to do to make them like our new ideas and next inventions. Nintendo will probably take gaming under groud or into space but not before anyone is reminded of E.T On atari



Nintendo is seriously losing people indeed.
Look at the Wii U sales.
It's pathetic compared to the PS4/Xbone.

Actually, the reason why E.T. on Atari sucked so hard is that it was finished within 6 weeks.
It's actually not a bad game considering the short amount of time it was programmed in, not to mention the resources available at the time.
It's the propaganda of every fool saying it's bad that the masses will believe it's a bad game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> If you want perfect SNES emulation then BSNES or ZSNES is the emulator to get.
> it does require a beefy PC with atleast a speedy dual core and 2GB of RAM (as far as me memory recalls it)
> If you compare the specs of the PC needed to achieve perfect emulation and the SNES it self, you'll see that perfect emulation on consoles will never happen without major recoding.
> 
> ...



Eh, avoid Zsnes, it's almost ten years old and no longer supported by the developers, Snes9x 1.53 (and its test builds) and/or Higan is the way to go. I've been meaning to make a blog entry as to why Zsnes should be avoided at all costs 

Just my take on it


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Eh, avoid Zsnes, it's almost ten years old and no longer supported by the developers, Snes9x 1.53 (and its test builds) and/or Higan is the way to go. I've been meaning to make a blog entry as to why Zsnes should be avoided at all costs
> 
> Just my take on it



Then it's prolly BSNES
I believe that Temp even had an article on the front page about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Then it's prolly BSNES
> I believe that Temp even had an article on the front page about it.



I hope so, Zsnes is pretty bad emulation wise  No worries


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope so, Zsnes is pretty bad emulation wise  No worries



I got a terrible memory heh.
Anyway, name of the emulator doesn't matter to much.
It's the entire point that it requires like 140 times the original processing power of the console to emulate it without bugs.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 30, 2016)

I be happy if someone can port a emulator with msu1 to Android or consoles.


----------



## Ulieq (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> To bad the SNES never had "triggers"
> Nor did the N64.
> They where and still are shoulder buttons.
> 
> ...



The Wii was an amazing device.  If it had HD, it would of rocked.  Nothing beats playing a game with a nunchuck and wiimote with full motion.   I fully expect the Nintendo NX to be full motion HD and focused on that, which is what the Wii U should have been.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

Ulieq said:


> The Wii was an amazing device.  If it had HD, it would of rocked.  Nothing beats playing a game with a nunchuck and wiimote with full motion.   I fully expect the Nintendo NX to be full motion HD and focused on that, which is what the Wii U should have been.


For me that ruined me, for some reason I believe it was because dust, all nunchucks on all wii remotes would result in it thinking there is no nunchunk or it doing it's own inputs most of the time which I hated!


----------



## Ulieq (Jul 30, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> For me that ruined me, for some reason I believe it was because dust, all nunchucks on all wii remotes would result in it thinking there is no nunchunk or it doing it's own inputs most of the time which I hated!



Maybe the first software sucked, but by the end they worked great.  I loved skyward swords gameplay...the game itself sucked, but the 1:1 was so immersive.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

Ulieq said:


> Maybe the first software sucked, but by the end they worked great.  I loved skyward swords gameplay...the game itself sucked, but the 1:1 was so immersive.


No I had the latest wii


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

Ulieq said:


> The Wii was an amazing device.  If it had HD, it would of rocked.  Nothing beats playing a game with a nunchuck and wiimote with full motion.   I fully expect the Nintendo NX to be full motion HD and focused on that, which is what the Wii U should have been.



That's a matter of personal opinions.
I do admit, it's quite fun and in some cases it's even better then a normal controller but eh.
A normal controller still is king.



TheVinAnator said:


> For me that ruined me, for some reason I believe it was because dust, all nunchucks on all wii remotes would result in it thinking there is no nunchunk or it doing it's own inputs most of the time which I hated!



Dirty contacts indeed is a problem.
But that's a problem with every console.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 30, 2016)

The Wii U could have been my next favorite, but it was very badly handled despite having a lot of potential


----------



## mashers (Jul 30, 2016)

The OP is a bit confusing. Do you mean 'best' or 'last great'? 'Last great' suggests that none of the subsequent consoles have been great, whereas 'best' means it's the best one in your opinion but that you could view later ones as also great.

IMO, the SNES is the best. The build quality, controls, library of games, gaming/graphical/sound/musical style of the time, all add up to the best console by Nintendo (or anyone) in my opinion. The next consoles, N64 and GC, seemed to be attempting to recreate the success of the SNES but never quite managed it IMO. The next great Nintendo home console after the SNES was, IMO, the Wii as it revolutionised gaming controls (though the motion control craze seems to have died down now), and also opened up gaming to a much wider audience.

The original Gameboy was a great handheld console. It really pioneered handheld gaming. I know there were prior handhelds, but Gameboy became synonymous with 'handheld games console' the way 'iPod' did for 'portable MP3 player'. The iterative improvements on the Gameboy were nice (mini/colour/advance) but the next great handheld after the original Gameboy was, IMO, the DS. Once again it introduced a novel control method and propelled gaming into a much wider audience. As with previous ranges, the 3DS was a nice enhancement but the 3D is a bit of a gimmick IMO and so the 3D models don't have the same greatness to me as the original DS.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 30, 2016)

So maybe dum question, or just a joke but can someone add the genesis blast processing to a snes emulator, or EVERYTHING ELSE SNES HAD BETTER THAN GENESIS to a genesis emulator?  

Just asking if is even possible to make greater improvements to emulators than original systems.


----------



## mashers (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think blast processing was a real thing... just marketing hype to try to outsell the SNES.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2016)

The last truly great one? For me, probably the SNES, pretty much for the exact same reasons as the OP states. Pretty much everything about it was simply excellent for the time, good library, good hardware, good controllers. Sure it had it's share of shit titles, like all consoles do, but I could easily say it wasn't necessarily as bad as their newer lineups. 

The N64 had some pretty great titles, but it's downfall was that there was like a whole 15 of them. The PS1 easily trumps the N64 in virtually every single way. 

The GC has the same problem. Some really great titles, but it had very few of them compared to it's competition. Some of my favorite games are on the Gamecube, but the library was just so inadequate compared to the PS2 that it's hard to call it a "great" console overall.

The Wii is more of the same, but in a different light. Instead of having a teeny tiny library with a nice, sizable selection of good titles like it's two predecessors, it had an overwhelmingly large library full of casual crap with a moderate amount of great titles. You go and look at a list of best selling Wii games, and a good 80% of them are party games; Wii Play, Wii Fit, Wii Party, Just Dance, etc etc. A lot of bigger, multi-platform titles skipped the Wii altogether, or had to be severely gimped to accommodate the poor specs and the gimmicky motion controls which in turn made them simply worse games.

The Wii U was just a giant cluster fuck. Poorly spec'd console, piss poor third party support, first party titles took ages to come out between each other, the newest gimmick was trash and abandoned by most devs. Could've been ok, if Nintendo actually bothered fixing any of those issues.

Handhelds would be a different story, nearly all of Nintendo's handhelds have been fairly excellent (not counting the virtual boy).If I included handhelds in the mix, I'd probably say the GBA was the last great one, though the DS would be a very close second. 



mashers said:


> I don't think blast processing was a real thing... just marketing hype to try to outsell the SNES.


Blast Processing, while absolutely is a marketing ploy, actually was a "thing", too. The creator of the concept actually had an interview rather recently, around a year ago, where he explained what exactly "blast processing" meant. You can read the tl;dr here.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Then it's prolly BSNES
> I believe that Temp even had an article on the front page about it.


BSNES evolved into Higan.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> BSNES evolved into Higan.



Cheers for letting me know!


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 30, 2016)

For fucks sake if your gonna bring backwards compatibility and emulation into this then PC is the best platform of all time. Makes every single game console shit in comparison.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 31, 2016)

All things considered, the SNES is simply the best console they've made. NES is also great for similar reasons but SNES upped the quality.

When it comes to best games by Nintendo, the ones they made for the N64 are incredible and the best in my opinion, but the console itself was pretty flawed compared to the PS1, mainly its use of cartridges. Gamecube had a somewhat similar problem where it used mini-DVDs for god knows what reasons. I thought the Wii was a very interesting console as it managed to broaden the demographic in ways no other console had; people who usually had no interest in video games could play it and have fun with it. It had a nice library of games and was cheaper than PS3 and 360. Great console overall, despite being underpowered.

Then we have Wii U. The worst. Console itself isn't bad for what it is, but the dreadful presentation, weird design choices and lack of software on launch pretty much made this console a failure from the get-go. It tried being like the Wii without doing anything the Wii did.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 31, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Gamecube had a somewhat similar problem where it used mini-DVDs for god knows what reasons.


The Gamecube's mini-DVDs reduced load times.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 31, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> The Gamecube's mini-DVDs reduced load times.


At the cost of 2/3 of the space of a regular DVD. But really though, the fact that the PS2 could play DVD movies was probably the biggest reason why it won that generation.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 31, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> At the cost of 2/3 of the space of a regular DVD. But really though, the fact that the PS2 could play DVD movies was probably the biggest reason why it won that generation.


I'm not arguing for or against.  You wondered why they used Mini-DVDs and now that question is answered.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 31, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> The Gamecube's mini-DVDs reduced load times.


That's evident on the games as the loading times ran quicker than say, on PS2. Mini-DVDs on GameCube were pretty adorable too for the mini discs whereas Sega, Sony and Microsoft used normal CDs/DVDs for their games.

I do wonder if Killer 7 couldn't have run just as good on PS2 as it did on GC or the devs lazied out to make GC's completely superior.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> The Gamecube's mini-DVDs reduced load times.


I thought the idea for those disc was to increase piracy protection as well. But maybe i was wrong. Then again i never heard of gamecube games getting backup loaders, excpt on wii with regular size disc as well as sd card iso.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Jul 31, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Exclusives.
> 
> The reason why I got a PS2 and PS3, exclusives.
> PS3 has now found a purpose other then exclusives, that being showtime.


or playing PS2 xD


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> or playing PS2 xD



Nah, got the internal HDD of me PS3 already stocked with exclusives.
Barely any room for PS2 games.


----------



## Vishnoo (Jul 31, 2016)

I would say wii is the last best console of Nintendo.It has many games including the gamecube games also.



DinohScene said:


> SNES VC on 3DS.
> BlargSNES even works better iirc.
> Then again, you could argue that if you want 100% perfect playback of said old game that you're better off with the original hardware.



Really PSP was announced in 2003 and 3ds was announced in 2010.But i think psp has more graphics,games.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2016)

Vishnoo said:


> I would say wii is the last best console of Nintendo.It has many games including the gamecube games also.
> 
> 
> 
> Really PSP was announced in 2003 and 3ds was announced in 2010.But i think psp has more graphics,games.



It's not about better graphics or better games.
It was about emulation on said console.


----------



## Vishnoo (Jul 31, 2016)

I like the Zelda of both gamecube and wii.All Zelda games are interesting.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2016)

Is not always about graphics, is about how good the game is, if it plays well and fun, keeps you entertained and wanting more to comeback later. is doing is job right. Remember, your not watching the game, your playing it. Only thing need tooo much over the top graphics is videos. 

I am not saying graphics isn't important but it helps, you need to be able to see things, make decisions based on what can be seen, and tell them apart and also used for attracting people to your games. But 2d sprite based games still exist even if they look like more impressive nes games like shovel knight, guacemelee, Pier solar, shantae, and freedom planet. Is just how fun it is to play and what it offers. Most games go unnoticed cause of poor marketing and appeal to detail for graphics but is fun game to play if you give it a chance. Most people now and days don't appreciate 2d sprite games cause it doesn't look real enough.


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 31, 2016)

nx better have all prior consoles as VC including portables.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2016)

NX better have a better name


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> NX better have a better name


"Nintendo Better Entertainment System"


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> "Nintendo Better Entertainment System"


NBES 

To be honest when i first played super smash bros and unlocked ness from earthbound, i thought the snes should been 
"Nintendo entertainment super system" NESS seem like a better name as if it would be a mascot or something. But i was wrong


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> NBES
> 
> To be honest when i first played super smash bros and unlocked ness from earthbound, i thought the snes should been
> "Nintendo entertainment super system" NESS seem like a better name as if it would be a mascot or something. But i was wrong


It sucks that earthbound is not big enough for that


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It sucks that earthbound is not big enough for that


I dunno, only 3 games right? Does anyone know anything about the company that made the game, Ape. inc or something? Was it also co-produced by the team who make kirby games as well? So i dunno, maybe earthbound 2/MOTHER 4 Would be announced or something.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I dunno, only 3 games right? Does anyone know anything about the company that made the game, Ape. inc or something? Was it also co-produced by the team who make kirby games as well? So i dunno, maybe earthbound 2/MOTHER 4 Would be announced or something.


Yeah 3 games the first not many people like and it's not the best and was only released in Japan.  It did come here for virtual console last year on the wii u. Then we have the only one outside of Japan which is many people's favourite game and is really great! Then the last one which is amazing has still only been released in Japan while fans beg for it


----------



## HeartbeatRose (Jul 31, 2016)

GameCube.

Simply put, it was the last Nintendo console that wasn't trying to conform to a bandwagon (Wii and motion controls, Wii U and tablets), and also had some of the best games ever made.

Though I prefer the SNES/MD era for gaming, the GameCube was my favourite of the four consoles in the sixth generation.

Wii and Wii U don't have as many games that attract me as the GameCube did, though there are some exceptions.


----------



## mashers (Jul 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> NX better have a better name


I think they should called it 'snes2x'. A reference to the original SNES... and snes9x... and that it's the SNES of the new millennium


----------



## Kippykip (Jul 31, 2016)

CLOUD9RED said:


> Luckily the Wii U has an option called Virtual Console :-)


Too bad the only games that are on Virtual Console are games by Nintendo themselves...


----------



## mashers (Jul 31, 2016)

HeartbeatRose said:


> conform to a bandwagon





HeartbeatRose said:


> (Wii and motion controls


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the Wii create that bandwagon? There may have been niche products before, but IIRC it was the Wii that took a big risk and tried, quite successfully, to push it into the mainstream.



HeartbeatRose said:


> Wii U and tablets


Well it's true that the Wii U gamepad came during the tablet revolution. However, it's possible that what Nintendo was actually aiming for was replicating the dual screen functionality of the DS series. Granted there were tablet computers before the DS, but the touchscreen gaming (on tablet) revolution really came about with the iPad in 2010. Since the DS was launched in 2004, I see this as another pioneering move by Nintendo.

Like most successful companies (Microsoft, Apple, Google, Facebook...), Nintendo have clearly taken inspiration from what came before. However, I see them as pioneers in bringing touch screen and motion controls to the mass market.


----------



## HeartbeatRose (Jul 31, 2016)

@mashers Correct. The Wii did create that bandwagon, but after around early to mid 2009, I believe the sales started to fall very dramatically.

They didn't make a very practical option and tried to force motion controls in my opinion more than they should have done.

Also, the Wii is just a GameCube with an over clocked processor, so I feel that it wasn't well invested as such perhaps.

The DS probably prompted the creation of the mobile revolution, and was very successful. I can't remember what happened to mine, but I still have a GBA SP, which I still sometimes play games on.

I never owned an original Game Boy Advance, so can't particularly comment on how that was, I'd not be used to the lack of a backlit screen.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2016)

mashers said:


> I think they should called it 'snes2x'. A reference to the original SNES... and snes9x... and that it's the SNES of the new millennium


Perhaps nx name has something to do with nvidia tegra x GPU?

Nintendo Nvidia X2 Perhaps? Just a guess to be honest, nintendo first use of the nvidia hardware got me excited but wondering if the name could be better or something.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 31, 2016)

I think you're forgetting the obvious winner: Virtual Boy Nintendo New 3DS


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2016)

I vote for the Nintendo Gamecube. Great games, great controller, great lifetime, I have tons of games and 5 consoles and I am proud of it!


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 31, 2016)

the wii for me was the best, i'd loved all sega's and nintedo's except for the nintendo64 since the controllers were the worst ever designed... i never liked any of the sony or microsoft consoles since they don't deserve any credits more than to be an outdated pc, just with so much limitations it's not worth a penny to me.
wii, gamecube snes, dreamcast and sega mega drive or say genesis if you like were the best to me. i never really played on a wiiu so i can't say anything about that console. i wouldn't buy those consoles anymore though since they can nearly perfectly get emulated on later consoles or pc's... plus some of these systems might not even work with today's tv's... a friend of mine had a working snes that didn't give any pictures on his panasonic plasma screen... the snes had no failures when connectod to other tv's and the plasma screen worked perfect with all other devices he had.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 31, 2016)

The great one was the Wii but the majority of people didn't realize how great it was.
Wiimote+Nunchuk was a real revolution.
-Pro Evolution Soccer (6 games, mildly successful) made a soccer series into a mix of soccer and RTS (real time stategy) with otherwise impossible strategies.
-FPS like Call of Duty now used a flying crosshair (instead of always fixating on the middle), deadzones for a totally new feeling and pixel perfect accuracy
-Wiimote+Nunchuk could replace normal controllers for most genres (except fighting games) and if not, just add a CC or Gamecube controller. Also having 2 small units also feels different than a normal controller that you have to hold with both hands.

Most people didn't give the Wiimote a chance (besides Wii Sports and the like) because of
-graphics
-laziness (adopt to a new and superior way... I mean Deadzones are not intuitive, it takes time)
-the illusion that standard controllers improve even though it's the Aim Assist that has become less in your face while still being a huge factor (in older generations Aim Assist was very obvious and you could turn it off, now you often can't turn it off and it makes your crosshair stick to the target etc - even esports players play with it Aim Assist turned on!)


----------



## cvskid (Jul 31, 2016)

The wii for me. Just have to mod the console to make it region free, dig through the shovelware and if you like to have physical copies of games then you can import some games that aren't text heavy from japan and europe.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 31, 2016)

Wii. The Wii was like an in home interactive arcade with media features, web browsing and online gaming. Add Nintendo franchises on to of all that and I was in gaming heaven. Wii U to me was wasted potential and NX has me worried about the future of my games collection.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Perhaps nx name has something to do with nvidia tegra x GPU?
> 
> Nintendo Nvidia X2 Perhaps? Just a guess to be honest, nintendo first use of the nvidia hardware got me excited but wondering if the name could be better or something.


Well, I'm pretty sure that, from what I've heard from other people, the Eurogamer "leak" was actually a rumor, so I doubt that's where the name came from.


----------

